# good, heavy duty collars?



## pauldobe (Nov 30, 2011)

was looking for a collar for mutt, she has one but it's wearing down, and doesn't seem big enough(less than an 1/2 an inch)/gets lost in her fur so it's far to put on.

was looking for good heavy duty collars, like 2 inches or so? are either too expensive or made of leather. doesn't use leather collars/leashes because is vegetarian...:I and she's sensitive to something in the fabric, chemicals for preserving it? idk...

any suggestions would be helpful if anyone has some...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

There's collarmaina were you can specialize everything. They make nice heavy duty collars and you can have satin lining on the inside. Prices are reasonable.

There's stillwater kennels, they make cheap heavy duty collars but you get what you pay for. The material is all nylon and can be tough for sensitive skin...

There's blocky dogs but that may be more collar than your looking for. 

Finally I would suggest checking out esty many ppl make very nice quality collars..


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I posted a link on the other thread about these martingale collars I found on ebay, they are very reasonably priced and come in many awesome colors. They're also nice quality

lafalotin | eBay


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I LOVE Stillwater's nylon and seatbelt collars. One of my dogs killed a ton of pet store nylon collars before I finally gave up and got Stillwater. They still look brand new and they've been working them over for a year and a half. Your dog definitely will not break one of these: Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars

I also have some Ella's Lead. Mine are leather, but they have a Vegan collar that is totally well vegan! They rock and the collars are very, very sturdy! Ella's Lead - Vegan Collars


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is just my personal opinion, but I've tried nice ribbon collars before. I know they are built sturdy and etc., but honestly I gave them to a friend because I didn't trust it on my dogs and it got filthy way too fast. Like I said, just my opinion!


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Wherever you go, do not go to Petes dog gear. Awful awful service. I waited like 4 months for my collars. Then she sent them to the wrong address. Then we got them and the grommets started popping off. We had to send them back an have her reset them. Ridiculous.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

We got a martingale from 2 Hounds Design last year and its been holding up great, no wear whatsoever and we use it everyday for walks & runs with our 100lb Cane Corso..little bit pricey, around $30-40 shipped, but worth the money in my opinion. After seeing what Unosmom posted, we may get 1 or 2 of them to try out since some are 3/4 to 1/2 the price.

Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I highly recommend *Dublin Dog *no stink collars and their eco-lucks collars. They are made in the USA and eco friendly. LOVE them...own 4 myself and their dog tags.
https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=1

Harry Barker...also made in the USA and eco friendly. I have purchased many items from them.
Dog Collars & Leashes-Harry Barker, Inc.

Wagging Green...own 1 collar made from bamboo...great for allergy dogs!
Wagging Green Eco Friendly Pet Products


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

pauldobe said:


> was looking for a collar for mutt, she has one but it's wearing down, and doesn't seem big enough(less than an 1/2 an inch)/gets lost in her fur so it's far to put on.
> 
> was looking for good heavy duty collars, like 2 inches or so? are either too expensive or made of leather. doesn't use leather collars/leashes because is vegetarian...:I and she's sensitive to something in the fabric, chemicals for preserving it? idk...
> 
> any suggestions would be helpful if anyone has some...


your dog's a vegetarian or you are?
I;d go with a choker..can;t get more durable than metal lol.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> your dog's a vegetarian or you are?
> I;d go with a choker..can;t get more durable than metal lol.


no no no....


Stillwater kennels nylon collars are extremely strong, i've seen them in use before, and i know people that have had theirs for years with powerful breeds, and no issues.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steph said:


> Wherever you go, do not go to Petes dog gear. Awful awful service. I waited like 4 months for my collars. Then she sent them to the wrong address. Then we got them and the grommets started popping off. We had to send them back an have her reset them. Ridiculous.


I hate collars with grommets. They never stay in long.


----------



## pauldobe (Nov 30, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> your dog's a vegetarian or you are?
> I;d go with a choker..can;t get more durable than metal lol.


no, my dog is not vegetarian. but I don't see a problem with not wanting her to wear leather?

a choke? really, that's not funny. those things hurt dogs, no matter what people say. I'm not using something that would hurt her. :|

*cough* but anyhoo, sent out to see about the martingales on eBay and Dublin collars, got a few and they were just what I needed. thank you all for your insight/suggestions, is much appreciated~


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

no what? iare you anti choke collars?


Tobi said:


> no no no....
> 
> 
> Stillwater kennels nylon collars are extremely strong, i've seen them in use before, and i know people that have had theirs for years with powerful breeds, and no issues.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh please.....chokers are great training tool...if the dog doesnt want to b choked they don;t have to be....and i never said there was anything wrong with not wanting her to wear leather..i was ust asking for clarification on your post.


pauldobe said:


> no, my dog is not vegetarian. but I don't see a problem with not wanting her to wear leather?
> 
> a choke? really, that's not funny. those things hurt dogs, no matter what people say. I'm not using something that would hurt her. :|
> 
> *cough* but anyhoo, sent out to see about the martingales on eBay and Dublin collars, got a few and they were just what I needed. thank you all for your insight/suggestions, is much appreciated~


----------



## pauldobe (Nov 30, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> oh please.....chokers are great training tool...if the dog doesnt want to b choked they don;t have to be....and i never said there was anything wrong with not wanting her to wear leather..i was ust asking for clarification on your post.


...chokes choke a dog, how is that a proper training tool? causes lasting damage if you actually tug on it, a little or a lot. that's cheating.

my foster mutt was trained with a choke, now he can't make any sounds or wear a collar because the choke hurt his neck so badly. I've trained many dogs with same or better success than with a choke without hurting them, even if you disagree if it isn't painful it causes discomfort. -_-


----------

